# Repair an old trailer



## onthewater102 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have an old boat trailer where the bearings are integrated in the wheel (there is no hub) and the wheel is held on by a castle nut. One of the wheels is gone, and I don't know where to find a replacement. I'll post a pic shortly.

Anyone have any experience with this type of setup that might know where I can find the parts I need?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2017)

Honestly buy a new axle, hubs wheels and tires.
Because if you do find the parts now you may not be able to find the parts again when you stuck on the side of the road.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 12, 2017)

Not really an option with the way the trailer's made. It'd be more work & $$$ than it'd be worth.


----------



## Darryle (Apr 12, 2017)

Heck, a new trailer is $600 from Academy Sports 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not in need of a trailer - I have this thing on the side of my property and it would work fine for my grandfather's little 12' rowboat but it needs a wheel fixed. Otherwise I move the row boat around on my 4x8 utility trailer - but if I can fix the wheel on this and keep the boat on it all the time it certainly will make cutting the grass easier.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2017)

If you won't be using it on the road a wheelbarrow wheel might work.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 13, 2017)

Found what I needed...
_Tire/Rim with Integral Hub
_


----------

